# [Danish NR] 2x2 3.63 avg - Aksel Stadel Borum



## Aksel B (Mar 4, 2010)

*Hi guys!*

This is my first NR - actually this is the second time I ever get a place on the podium in something. It's from Danish Open 2010.
I really hit the day - this average is really good for me, even outside competition!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice one Aksel! You look like you grew a lot since the last time I saw you


----------



## idpapro (Mar 4, 2010)

What was the previous NR?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow! Congratz!
Sub-4 average in competition is awesome!
I hope to get one soon


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Mar 4, 2010)

idpapro said:


> What was the previous NR?



3.64. It was set in the first round by Simon Westlund.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > What was the previous NR?
> ...


...but Simon doesn't represent Denmark


----------



## LarsN (Mar 4, 2010)

idpapro said:


> What was the previous NR?



It was 4.05, by Henrik Buus Aagaard.

Henrik also beat the former NR in the same final but with 3.81.

The 4 best competitors in the final had sub4 avg


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Mvcuber12 said:
> 
> 
> > idpapro said:
> ...



:fp:fp


----------



## Aksel B (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah. Henrik also beat the former record in that round. It mostly just a question of "who hit the day", and I really did so. Henrik is just as good as me, actually he's a bit better - so I'm looking forward to the next competition


----------

